# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Rep/Amp show

## Tropicok

There will be a reptile show at the Biltmore Hotel in Oklahoma City this weekend and should be some froggies, food and accessories anyone on this forum might be interested in.   I'm going out to get fruit fly cultures, wax worms and hopefully NOT frogs (this time).  I just spent half my grocery budget on tortoise food and cat food/litter.

----------


## bshmerlie

I am looking for a black morph Red Eye leaf frog.  If you see one let me know.

----------

